
Brain study shows how slow breathing induces tranquility - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11860.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2017/03/study-
discove...](https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2017/03/study-discovers-
how-slow-breathing-induces-tranquility.html)

with actual author credit (Bruce Goldman) cut out.

